# 10 common mobile security problems to attack



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

When it comes to security, most mobile devices are a target waiting to be attacked. That's pretty much the conclusion of a report to Congress on the status of the security of mobile devices this week by watchdogs at the Government Accountability Office.

Combine the lack of security with the fact that mobile devices are being targeted by cybercriminals and you have a bad situation. For example, the number of variants of malicious software aimed at mobile devices has reportedly risen from about 14,000 to 40,000 or about 185% in less than a year, the GAO stated.

"Mobile devices face an array of threats that take advantage of numerous vulnerabilities commonly found in such devices. These vulnerabilities can be the result of inadequate technical controls, but they can also result from the poor security practices of consumers," the GAO stated. "Private [companies] and relevant federal agencies have taken steps to improve the security of mobile devices, including making certain controls available for consumers to use if they wish and promulgating information about recommended mobile security practices. However, security controls are not always consistently implemented on mobile devices, and it is unclear whether consumers are aware of the importance of enabling security controls on their devices and adopting recommended practices."

Read More


----------

